# Mojo vs Lucky Duck vs Other Brands...



## Squeeker (Apr 1, 2004)

Looking to add a motorized one to the spread this year.

Which is best and why? Any bad experiences with either?


----------



## dakota31400 (Jun 10, 2006)

My lucky duck spends most of the time in his box, but when I take him out, he keeps going and going and going and going......


----------



## usmarine0352 (Nov 26, 2005)

*Lucky Duck.*

We have 2 of them. My friend has 2 of them. And another friend has another 2.

We got Lucky Duck's because a friend of mine works at a store and we got them for $35 bucks a pop. Can't say no to that.

But since we got them, they work great and kick ***.

The only thing is be carefuly for wings, if you lose them in the water they will sink like rocks.

O, and don't drop them in the water......hahahah.....don't work so well after that.

We also put the sticks together, and never take them apart. Just leave them in the bottom of the boat.

I also bought 2 $6 dollar fleet farm tool boxes to put them in. Works great. Keeps them from getting beat up and ruined.

:sniper:


----------



## h2ofwlr (Feb 6, 2004)

Mojo braqnd is the cadillac quality brand. Definately tops, but you'll pay more.

Lucky Ducky for the $ are pretty good. About $90 for each. Remote control is extra, like $45 or so. especially good if you goose hunt--so you can turn it off when they are out 300 yds. My Lucky squeeks a bit for some reason, and will drive me nuts after a while.

I use 1/2" metal conduit for extension poles, or you can buy the "float" system for about $40 so no worry how deep the water is.

I bought a padded blind bag and put it in there. I have an extra battery too.

Keep away from belted type spinners. Stay with direct drive like Mojo and LDs are.


----------



## dakota31400 (Jun 10, 2006)

> Lucky squeeks a bit for some reason, and will drive me nuts after a while.


Mine too



> I bought a padded blind bag and put it in there. I have an extra battery too.


Mine flaps around in the back of the truck....maybe thats why it sqeeks so bad....mine keeps going...and going...and going...and going


----------



## usmarine0352 (Nov 26, 2005)

*Squeaks: * Mine too. But that was after it fell in the water.

I think if you use some lubricant it will be better.

*Remote Switch:* This is a great tool. The reason is is, because if you all of a sudden see geese, you WILL want to turn your Robo Duck OFF.

For some reason the geese normally do NOT like the Robo Ducks. (I have on occasion seen them come in with them on, but usually not.)

However, check your state laws. MN doesn NOT allow you to use the Remote Switch's.

*P.S. LUBRICANT: If anyone knows what kind of lubricant would work well, feel free to put it up on here.*

:sniper:


----------



## h2ofwlr (Feb 6, 2004)

I use Birchwood -Casey's synthethic gun oil. I use of for the inner action on my guns. And have used it on other metal too.


----------



## usmarine0352 (Nov 26, 2005)

h2ofwlr: Thanks.


----------



## Squeeker (Apr 1, 2004)

Thanks for the input. Will probably end up going with a Lucky Duck, even though they squeak...


----------



## usmarine0352 (Nov 26, 2005)

The last day of the season last year was our best day. Tons of hunters out on public water.

We set up about 3 dozen dekes and 3 robo's. (Lucky Duck's). Amazenly enough the birds kept pitching into our location.

We did quite well that day, and during the whole hunt the lucky duck that got wet, squeeked and squeeked all day.

As we loaded up, my friend's dad said: "That Robo Duck was sort of annoying with all the squeaking."

I looked at are almost bag limit and said: "I don't mind."

:beer:


----------



## thegoosemaster (Feb 2, 2006)

i bought a baby mojo and dropped it on its side and now when i run it, it wobbles and makes a slight noise but the birds dont seem to notice. but i sure do it gets annoying on long days. and the wings seem kinda cheap but all in all it works fine for bringin in ducks


----------



## bill jenkins (Apr 23, 2006)

Mojo

Ive had luck with mojo's have four of them. They seem very durable this is the fourht year and I beat them up pretty good, the one on the inter tube sucks dont wast your time I bought it for deep water, it is not designed very well, I bought a few reconditioned for ebay for 50 and the work well.


----------



## Puddinhead (Jun 21, 2006)

Goosebuster:

Take a good look at your mojo. When we've accidentally mishandled ours, the wings will get slightly bent or even the shaft inwhich you put the wing. When that happens, you need to carefully bend it back in shape. If the wing is lopsided, that too will cause oscilation that will cause vibrations and noise. CHeck them and readjust them and you might be able to cut out that noise.


----------



## Puddinhead (Jun 21, 2006)

But as far as motion decoys go, nothing comes close to the MOJO. We've tried others. If you go another route, definitely get a direct drive. Anything with bands from motor to wing is a piece of crap.


----------



## Mallard Masher (Jan 15, 2006)

MOJO's all the way. I like the baby mojo,s. They work the best for me. I think that they are the quietest ones out there on the market. They are smaller, and they don't use as much juice as the others. I used two of them in my spread about four mournings a week approx 4 to 5 continuess hours a day for about six weeks before I need to charge them. I could probably go longer , but why take the chance. The thing that I like is that they are less than 75.00 bucks. You can probably get them cheaper yet. So why would anyone buy two big ones for the same price as three smaller ones. The sizes of these new baby mojos doesn't matter, they are just as affective. One more thing, mojo's look more like ducks than any other spinner out there.


----------



## honkbuster3 (Jan 11, 2006)

I have had experience with both the mojo Mallard and the lucky duck and have had nothing but good experiences with both. Both are definitely top of the line but the lucky duck i have to admit is a lot more quiet. Either one is a great choice :beer:


----------



## R&amp;B OUTFITTERS (Feb 25, 2004)

We run 4 Mojos and they work great , get the remotes and the carring bags for them anf your set. If the wings get a little noisy as some times they do i replace them with wings from Macks Prairie Wings. They have
some really nice replacements and are actually quietier then the originals.


----------



## usmarine0352 (Nov 26, 2005)

Check ur REGULATIONS.

It is ILLEGAL to use the "Remote" control to turn them on and off in MN.

:sniper:


----------



## Squeeker (Apr 1, 2004)

Ended up going with the Lucky Duck combo pack available from SIR Mail Order (includes drake, remote, carrying bag)...

Now all I have to do is beat the wife to the post office when it comes in...


----------



## GADuckWaxer (Aug 14, 2006)

I use 2 MOJO's in my spread. It is a great attention getter, and works great. I also use about 4 to 8 dozen decoys. Try hunting with the Mojo and then without and see the difference. :homer:


----------

